# God grant me a good sword and no use for it.



## mikemaciazka

I came here once before when I got a tattoo and needed a correct translation into Polish.  I had a Polish Eagle with my last name below and "I will never forget you" above it in Polish (NIGDY CIĘ NIE ZAPOMNĘ).

I am here once again because I want yet another tattoo translated into Polish.  

I am looking for the Polish proverb "God grant me a good sword and no use for it."

First things, first, I want to verify that it is a Polish saying and/or proverb. 

Secondly, can you give me a correct translation into Polish?

Another question, can anyone recommend any good fonts to use with the Polish language?  I'm looking for style ideas for the font.

Thanks for your time.
Mike Maciazka

Also, when the tattoo is done, I will post pictures.  I'm hoping to get it sometime this month or next month at the latest.


----------



## Ben Jamin

mikemaciazka said:


> I came here once before when I got a tattoo and needed a correct translation into Polish. I had a Polish Eagle with my last name below and "I will never forget you" above it in Polish (NIGDY CIĘ NIE ZAPOMNĘ).
> 
> I am here once again because I want yet another tattoo translated into Polish.
> 
> I am looking for the Polish proverb "God grant me a good sword and no use for it."
> 
> First things, first, I want to verify that it is a Polish saying and/or proverb.
> 
> Secondly, can you give me a correct translation into Polish?
> 
> Another question, can anyone recommend any good fonts to use with the Polish language? I'm looking for style ideas for the font.
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> Mike Maciazka
> 
> Also, when the tattoo is done, I will post pictures. I'm hoping to get it sometime this month or next month at the latest.


I have never heard about such a proverb in Polish. Translated to Polish it would be: "Boże daj mi dobry miecz, i żebym nie musiał go używać."
Alternative: "Boże daj mi dobrą szablę, i żebym nie musiał jej używać."
Szabla (sabre) was the most popular cold (cutting) weapon in Poland from ca. 1550 til ca. 1900.


----------



## NotNow

mikemaciazka said:


> I am looking for the Polish proverb "God grant me a good sword and no use for it."


 
I never heard of the proverb either.  Where did you find it?


----------



## ><FISH'>

Googling it shows this page as the number 1 result, however there are many sources which state this proverb but only say after it "Polish proverb". It seems like its source is unknown, and most likely its "fame" sprang from one usage of it which people caught on to without knowing the source material.


----------



## wordreferee

Maybe it's actually a quote from a book and not a real proverb?


----------



## kapriza

it's a knight proverb. "Daj, Boże, dobrą broń mieć, ale i daj nigdy jej nie użyć." or "Daj, Boże, dobrą broń mieć, a nigdy jej nie użyć".
source: "Mądrej głowie dość... przysłowie." Oficyna Wydawnicza Stopka, Łomża 1992


----------



## Thomas1

Welcome to the forums, Kapriza, and thank you very much for the proverb. 

In case someone's interested, the proverb can also be found in the following book: _Na wszystko jest przysłowie_, Świrko.


----------



## mikemaciazka

Thank you all very much for the information.  It is very much appreciated.

Mike


----------

